# TILTON Flywheel - A night in rush hour with...



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

So, Today, Finally after MUCH anticipation on my part and others on the board we got the Tilton Flywheel with Revised "street clutch" installed.

In the below link I was stopped at a light. Video of revving in neutral from Idle. I had my Rev light set at 6600 RPM. The first burst is from pressing the gas down just about half way for a split second, it went all the way up to 6600 RPM faster then the light could respond. The 2nd burst was tapping the gas once.

A short stand still video clip of the Tilton Flywheel Revving.. 

The Tilton Flywheel and Clutch package is available only from Performance Nissan of Duarte California. 

[image]http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/images/KITRALLYZ.jpg[/image] 

First off. I had my tranny replaced with the latest revision of tranny's to be released for the Z. It replaces the Clutch Pedal with a new one. It is very smooth, not as stiff as the original pedal in my car :-/ 

So that is taking some getting used to.

My car - K&N Typhoon Intake / RT High Flow Cats / NISMO Cat Back Exhaust 

Now to the flywheel / clutch.

The new clutch has a lighter pressure plate. It can be driven slowly and not stall out, you can catch it if you start too. With the last set up the tech stalled 3 times backing out, this time he didn't once. 

Driving it - My first time driving it was rough, hard to get used to it at first because the point in which the clutch catches has changed. I am adjusting to that, also the lighter feel of the new clutch pedal. 

When launching slow (like in stop and go traffic or from a light) I am very cautious of stalling out and I think I am just thinking of it too much, The feeling is like the first time learning how to drive stick getting the lift / push thing down. BUT, once you find the sweet spot of this clutch a slow start can be smooth. If you don't give it enough gas it is choppy but if you give it the rite amount its smoother, but not exactly a "slow" start but once you get above 10mph you can lift your foot off the gas and leave it in gear and be ok (good for stop and go).

The clutch grabs hard, in every gear. 

Neutral to first -- have to think about it (atleast still on my first day) can be a smooth start, just have to be able to finesse it the rite way and get the RPM's at the right speed before you let up on the clutch pedal.

First to second - dont attempt unless second gear is going to be above 2250RPM or you will get CHATTER! As long as you shift into 2nd gear from just over 4000rpm it will be smooth and quiet.

Second to third - the 2250RPM thing still applies, Chatter. the car will jerk if you let up the clutch and the RPM's are not matched. To have this flywheel and drive it smooth you must be able to RPM match well, or you are in for a bumpy ride. 

Third to fourth and beyond - the 2250RPM thing still applies and your car will still jerk if you dont match the RPM's. 

Down Shifting...

Be prepared to be thrown into the seat and getting pushed into your seat all the way to the top of 3rd, slamming it down into 4th and experiencing the same force and realizing you are at 110MPH just after you shifted into gear! The redline comes up faster then you would think.

Once again, you must RPM match near perfectly or the car will jerk. The clutch grabs extremely hard and the flywheel moves FAST!

It is a BLAST! I was coasting at 20MPH in 1st gear and then just floored it, The wheels spun all the way to the top of first and into second, then I had to let off the gas due to the rush hour traffic infront of me.

Once above 10MPH this flywheel is not hard to drive with at all. The car pulls harder all the way up. Is so responsive to the slightest throttle taps or changes in pressure applied to the throttle. 

Starting with this flywheel definitely takes practice, Every start I am getting better and better at becoming smoother consistently. Some times I am spot on, a few times I have stalled while thinking too hard. 

I will post more of my feelings on this as time goes on. I look forward to driving it on the twisties this weekend in San D, but will take it on some locally before then.

Currently this package is great for the aggressive driver who does not see much rush hour traffic, although it is tollerable in rush hour stop and go, it is alot of work especially at first. But, you get used to it as I am more and more. 

Any questions please PM / Email / AIM / Yahoo me. 

I will post some driving / shifting vids tommorow when I can find hosting.


----------



## Zslinger (Dec 5, 2003)

Jason,

Is the "revised street" clutch available yet?

Thanks,

Zslinger


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

We are deciding if we are going to release this clutch as the "street clutch"

Now (the next day) driving it is fine, im used to it, know how to launch with it. Its streetable to me now... I think jeff still wants them to make a sprung disk with organics...

Ill tell you this, it is like a totally different car...


----------



## Zslinger (Dec 5, 2003)

I think its a good thing, but could you describe what you mean by a totally different car? What driving characteristics have changed?


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

jason did u dyno with the new intake????? curious of ur gains.... also new dyno with the tilton???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

I have not yet done any new dyno's... I just found a place literally 2 minutes from my house! I wish I would have known about it before I started driving 2 hours there and 3 hours back from where I have been going :thumbdwn: 


Its like a totally different car because it revs so fast! Accelerating is faster then before, and pushes you into the seat harder. 6th gear pushes you back into your set if you floor it at 80MPH...


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

is this a next mod u would recommend before headers ?????? im looking for something new to do next.... how much is this set up gonna run????? and are their diffrent clucthes available????? urs doesnt stall as much???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

RED350Z said:


> is this a next mod u would recommend before headers ?????? im looking for something new to do next.... how much is this set up gonna run????? and are their diffrent clucthes available????? urs doesnt stall as much???


We have 4 different clutches available. 10plate carbon clutch (over 3g's if you want THE racing clutch thats it). 2 disk cerametallic Racing Clutch / 2 disk cerametallic rally clutch / 2 disk cerametallic "almost" street clutch. The next clutch will have sprung disk's as well as being made out of organic materials so will not grab as hard though... 

this clutch is only hard to drive on when starting, but I have gotten used to it, i would recomend waiting till late december when we have the organic sprung disk's available to make your decision.

Rite now the package is $1050 for what is in my car.

A drive train modification of this type is a HUGE increase in car response. First gear accelerations... well... you have to shift before you think about shifting it gets there so quickly.. going to do a new driving video now that Im used to the darn thing!


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

why did u get the revised tranny?????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

My tranny was a bit messed up, hard to shift into gears some times, syncros spooled up slow, shifting into gears was chunky...


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> My tranny was a bit messed up, hard to shift into gears some times, syncros spooled up slow, shifting into gears was chunky...




did nissan replace for free????? or did the fact that u had some modifications void ur warrenty???? if u did have to pay how much is a replacement tranny????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

The tranny was replaced under warrenty, alot of z tranny's have been replaced due to grinding and crunchy ness or resistance when shifting into gears... 

while the tranny was dropped, we put the new flywheel / clutch in.

PM me, Ill tell you some more about the tranny issue...

but rite now, they are on the 5th revision of the 350z tranny, it replaces the clutch pedal assembly, the ones before only replaced the tranny and a pin...

Oh, and I work at a dealership that is very mod friendly and performance related. called PerformanceNissan. (linky in sig), we have a race team, show cars, fun stuff


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> looks good



Looks good, but more amazing to drive! (well not starting)...

End of december we will have a completely different clutch available.


----------



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

someone brought a concern to my attention... my friend said that going with a lighter flywheel will upset my cars crank balance???? is their any engine balancing issues i should be concerned about???? also how strong is this flywheel???? i dont wanna kill myself if it tears apart and comes at me... if this flywheel is a little too much for me whats the next lightest wheel?????


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, The Crank Shaft on our Z's is internally ballanced. That is true with most cars, but not the Z for us 

So, Changing Crank Pulley / Flywheel wont effect ballance


----------



## 786 (Jan 18, 2004)

what exactly is the holding power of this clutch assembly?...also, how long is the expected life at say 350WHP?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

786 said:


> what exactly is the holding power of this clutch assembly?...also, how long is the expected life at say 350WHP?


more power then the VQ35DE can handle.. over 600RWHP this assembly can handle...

It is now available to ship by the end of the week...


----------



## 786 (Jan 18, 2004)

sounds good


----------

